# Skin Super Foods



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

http://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/video/playlist/surprising-foods-that-beat-wrinkles/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2014)

Couldn't watch the video Gael, but I know fruits and veggies are good for your skin.  I buy an organic carrot juice from Costco, and eat a spoonful of virgin coconut oil almost every day.  I noticed a lot more moisture in my skin with the coconut oil, even used it topically at times.  What are you using for skin cream, lotion?  I've been using Alba Botanicals for my face, either Green Tea and Aloe, or Jasmine and Vitamin E.  It's not too expensive and more natural than some stuff they sell in the supermarkets.  I use the cheaper Curel Ultra-Healing for a body cream, seems to work well, and not too perfumey.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 9, 2014)

_Way to go Pussycat_:lofl:


----------



## Gael (Mar 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


>


:lol1:


----------

